# Got my cart, with pics and size dilemma



## SappyAppy (Mar 17, 2013)

I got my cart picked up and it's so pretty. It does need some work, plenty of paint peels and chips, one hinge on the lifting seat is broken, but for the most part I think it's in solid shape. I think the shaft length is just fine, which was my main concern.

We stood him in front of the cart to check the fit and he backed right in like a trooper on his own when he felt the shafts around his flanks. He's a good boy. Especially good because this operation caused his fat ripple forward in front of the shaft tips while he squeezed himself in there! Not quite sure what to do about that, it's definitely too tight around his middle. Seems ok at hips and shoulders. Ugh now what, any ideas?


----------



## crisco41 (Mar 17, 2013)

wow it looks so nice..and looks great with him. A cart will be my next purchase...glad you were able to find such a pretty one.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Mar 17, 2013)

He should loose some of the middle as he works. Lol

At least my girl has.

The cart looks good do you have your harness yet?

The third picture looks good for position of the cart


----------



## SappyAppy (Mar 17, 2013)

I know, exercise is certainly key. Problem is he's been on a diet and working a good half hour at the trot in the round pen plus ground driving down the road at least 4 times a week. Little guy is hard muscled, just still huge in the barrel. I'm going to start to prepackage his hay and get mini grain for him to make sure the boarding barn he's at isn't over feeding him.

Can I hitch and drive him with the shafts that tight in his middle?

No harness yet, trying to find the best I can for a reasonable price. I might have the local Amish craftsmen make me one with the nice wide, padded and curved breastcollar design. I have a few things to do to the cart before using anyway. Considering stripping and doing a natural wood finish.

We are super excited to see him mostly fitting. Mostly.


----------



## horsenarounnd (Mar 17, 2013)

You certainly will have a problem driving him if the shafts are that tight. Tou will still have to have room for the harness in there. You can try to VERY carefully widen the shafts out. The wood shafts are steam bent wood which, when it cools, takes the "set" of the bend. You can cut a piece of 2X4 a couple inches wider than the inside distance between the shafts, and then place it between the shafts and leave it there. In time, the shafts may take a new "set" and remain a little wider than when you start. Be very careful to not overdo it, as you could break the shafts, and it won't be quick process, but that may be the only thing you can do. You'll also then want to leave the prop in the shafts when you're not using it, as the shafts will try to return to the oringinal set. Good Luck. Other than rebuilding the cart, there's not too much you can do to widen the shafts on a wood cart. (keep working on losing weight on the horse, too. I've seen belly sweats, but hever tried one)


----------



## rbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

If you raise the shafts a bit, maybe 3-4", does that give you more "belly clearance"? Kandy always gains weight in the winter as soon as I stop driving her. I had the same problem you're having with fitting Kandy into my Hyperbike shafts, and raising them a few inches did give her enough room (although I did end up getting wider shafts). I like horsenaround's idea- if you could widen the shafts just a bit, and have him lose some weight, it looks like it will fit!


----------



## SappyAppy (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks horsenaround, I had wondered if the Amish might be able to re steam and bend these shafts without changing them. 2x4 is easy and I can start that tomorrow and keep working on his diet, maybe by the time I have a harness ready for him he'll slide in there a bit easier. I'm guessing I'd like to see two inches of clearance on each side? Or is less acceptable?

rbrown, I actually think he's thicker the higher I go up his barrel, unless I go all the way to his wither lol. This guy did heavy work in his previous life and is super ripped muscled as well as being plump. In any case, I want the shafts level correct? Not tilted way up, or is some tilt ok? To actually move their attachment would in fact be rebuilding alot of the cart I believe. Could just change the shafts then.


----------



## rbrown (Mar 18, 2013)

SappyAppy said:


> Thanks horsenaround, I had wondered if the Amish might be able to re steam and bend these shafts without changing them. 2x4 is easy and I can start that tomorrow and keep working on his diet, maybe by the time I have a harness ready for him he'll slide in there a bit easier. I'm guessing I'd like to see two inches of clearance on each side? Or is less acceptable?
> 
> rbrown, I actually think he's thicker the higher I go up his barrel, unless I go all the way to his wither lol. This guy did heavy work in his previous life and is super ripped muscled as well as being plump. In any case, I want the shafts level correct? Not tilted way up, or is some tilt ok? To actually move their attachment would in fact be rebuilding alot of the cart I believe. Could just change the shafts then.


LOL! In that case, guess you'll just have to keep with the diet and exercise for awhile! I'd think it's preferable to have the shafts running slightly uphill rather than running that low on his sides- I'm attaching a photo of my 39" mini with a cart with 49" shafts. The shafts would've just been too low if I had tried to make them level- they fit closer to level with my 36.5" mare, but they still had to run uphill just a tad to fit her properly. I believe you want the shaft tip closer to their point of shoulder- hopefully someone can chime in and let me know if I'm remembering that correctly.


----------



## SappyAppy (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok I'm looking at the pictures and learning, driving is all new for me so I have alot to learn, have to get my eye trained to even see these details. So shafts up higher. I think by the time I'm ready to hitch him I should have some better idea of what I'm looking for.

Thanks for the help and guidance, I'm afraid I'll need much more as I go along!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 18, 2013)

At one time my driving horse looked like that in the shafts. I had to wipe the shafts down after our drives because he rubbed them. My husband was able to move the shafts out on my jerald runabout an inch or so and that helped. He is slimmer now and it isn't an issue. So I wouldn't worry too much about it. A downside, is it might make him rely on the support of the shafts in turns too much, but you can work through that.

Your cart and horse will make a handsome show!


----------



## SappyAppy (Mar 18, 2013)

Well i grabbed the cart with a teenager in it yesterday and tried to pull it in the indoor arena footing. Holy heavy! If he can do that at all he will definitely lose weight! It pulls quite easily on packed dirt though.

I'm getting so excited, going to go visit the Amish with pictures and measurements sometime this week.


----------



## Cajonat (Mar 19, 2013)

It is exciting isn't it! And addictive


----------

